
Show HN: Dnote – E2E encrypted command line notebook - stockkid
https://github.com/dnote/dnote
======
stockkid
Two years ago, I built a simple command line interface to instantly write down
notes in a JSON file. I have been using and building it ever since, and now it
has become more mature with useful features such as:

* Sync across multiple devices

* End-to-end encrypted backups

* Weekly email digests for spaced repetition

* Web client, browser extension, IDE plugins

The whole thing is open source and optimized for command line usage.

What I have noticed in the past years is that this tool can be used to build a
personal knowledge base. The reason is that it provides a way of quickly
capturing new information without switching environment. Also, it sends you
automated email digests. (i.e. if you are in a command line, just jot down
your thoughts and get email reminders later).

I wanted to share the progress I have made so far.

